# DVD rippen mit Transcode

## CHerzog

Hi,

ich versuche grad testweise eine DVD, nach 

http://www.theorie.physik.uni-goettingen.de/~ostreich/transcode/

zu rippen.

Folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme ich ständig:

bash-2.05a# tccat -t dvd -T 1,-1 -i /dev/dvd | tcextract -x ac3 -t vob | tcdecode -x ac3 | tcscan -x pmc

libdvdcss error: ioctl_ReadTitleKey failed

libdvdcss error: ioctl_ReadTitleKey failed

libdvdcss error: ioctl_ReadTitleKey failed

libdvdcss error: ioctl_ReadTitleKey failed

libdvdcss error: ioctl_ReadTitleKey failed

libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title 0 (VTS_00_0.IFO).

Can't open VMG info.

[tccat] (pid=11377) failed to open DVD /dev/dvd

Kennst dich damit jemand aus?

Danke

Christian

----------

## Larde

Da bisher niemand geantwortet hat, nur mal den Tip: Versuch mal eine andere libdvdcss Version. Die library ist relativ hakelig, und ich habe selbst bei transcode auch mit unterschiedlichen Versionen unterschiedlichen Erfolg gehabt. Der Autor von dvdrip empfiehlt z.B. libdvdcss 0.0.3 (!).

 *Quote:*   

> I'm getting many reports of people having problems ripping specific DVD's. Often this isn't either a dvd::rip nor a transcode problem. Currently exist several versions of libdvdread and libdvdcss, which are buggy! I strongly suggest using libdvdread 0.9.2 and libdvdcss 0.0.3, which are known to work quite well with most DVD's.

 

Und nur mal ne Frage nebenbei: Du hast nicht zufällig ein Pioneer DVD Laufwerk?

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

## CHerzog

 *Larde wrote:*   

> Da bisher niemand geantwortet hat, nur mal den Tip: Versuch mal eine andere libdvdcss Version. Die library ist relativ hakelig, und ich habe selbst bei transcode auch mit unterschiedlichen Versionen unterschiedlichen Erfolg gehabt. Der Autor von dvdrip empfiehlt z.B. libdvdcss 0.0.3 (!).
> 
>  *Quote:*   I'm getting many reports of people having problems ripping specific DVD's. Often this isn't either a dvd::rip nor a transcode problem. Currently exist several versions of libdvdread and libdvdcss, which are buggy! I strongly suggest using libdvdread 0.9.2 and libdvdcss 0.0.3, which are known to work quite well with most DVD's. 
> 
> Und nur mal ne Frage nebenbei: Du hast nicht zufällig ein Pioneer DVD Laufwerk?
> ...

 

Danke für den Tipp, werde es heute abend mal ausprobieren - und ja ich habe ein Pioneer, wieso?

Tschö

Christian

----------

## Larde

 *Quote:*   

> und ja ich habe ein Pioneer, wieso?

 

 :Sad: 

Ich hatte anfangs auch Probleme mit DVDs, und ich habe gegooglet und mich auf die libdvdcss und transcode mailinglist subscribed. Ich glaube, alle Leute bei denen libdvdcss nicht funktionierte hatten ein Pioneer, sei es nun SCSI oder IDE. Ich auch.  :Smile: 

Ah, falls Du zufällig ein SCSI-Pioneer am Tekram-Controller hast: Da war bei mir gar nicht zum Laufen zu kriegen, am Adaptec-Controller war's hingegen kein Problem.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß ein libdvdcss downgrade was bringt. 

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

